

NPM to turn JS libraries into RESTful web services - iaincollins
https://www.npmjs.org/package/service-o-matic

======
iaincollins
This is a module for node.js which turns other modules into RESTful JSON based
web services. It also auto-generates some documentation and web based forms so
you can try them out.

It's handy if you a have a module or simple library that does something you
want to expose to other people or that you want to be able consume from
another platform (e.g. to leverage functionality in a node library from an app
written in another language or from a browser).

Despite the hacky nature of it I've hooked up a demo against a dozen or so
existing services: [http://service-o-matic.iaincollins.com](http://service-o-
matic.iaincollins.com) (I expect this will probably break)

It's a hack created in an afternoon, there are no tests yet, it only supports
GET and doesn't work with all modules. It's intended to spark a bit of
interest in this approach to service creation (auto-generated web services
already being something that .NET and to a slightly lesser extent Java both do
well).

I'd be up for working/collaborating on it further if there is sufficient
interest (adding tests, new features, docblock parsing, JSON-schema
generation, support for currently unsupported modules, etc).

------
benologist
Title makes it sound like NPM the company / service is doing this.

~~~
iaincollins
Hmm yeah, doh!

